# What gear and Where do you ride?



## totallyfixed (21 Sep 2009)

Now into my 3rd year on fixed, originally bought to get stronger through winter without having to do as many miles. That was the plan, it worked - too well, now it's what I ride 95% of the time. I ride a Pearson with mudguards in the winter, or any wet ride come to that as they are quick to put on. When I lived in the relative flatlands of East Anglia I rode a 48 x 17 = 76", now I am in hillier parts [near Leicester] I thought I should go a bit smaller, so I did, wait for it.............75"! I hear you saying, why bother? It gets a bit technical here so I'm not going to bore you with BCD's, crank lengths etc etc. Anyway the long and short of it is I do club rides on it, the longest being 106 miles and that felt great because others were suffering more than me on gears! I train in the local hills on it and think if it was any lower geared my 6'4" frame with 175 cranks going on a long downhill might not be a pretty sight as bits start to fly off [my seatpin once broke at well over 30mph but that's another story which I lived to tell]. I average about 170 miles per week on fixed.
Ok, so tell all, what do you ride, where, how far, how often, what gear etc. 
I apologise if this is an old thread but it gives us new members a chance to find out a bit more about everyone and adds perspective to personalities.


----------



## longers (22 Sep 2009)

Seventy inches on a Singlecross with mudguards and a rack. It's my commuter so 30k per day with 600m of climbing. Just about right for me, new to it and will do my 3,000th mile on it today since March - first one nicked and replaced on insurance. 

Have done 480k to, from and including a flattish Audax with no trouble* in one go - it's my comfiest bike at the moment.

* the bench half a mile away from here was very tempting but I resisted the temptation and made it home.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (22 Sep 2009)

i've got a pompino with a gear of about 63 (47x20). It's pretty hilly round here, ribble valley/ yorkshire dales and that gear is just about right for some of the hillier bits round the trough of bowland and dentdale. it's a bit low for the fylde coast area but i can manage mid 20's ok. like totally fixed i started off to just ride in winter but have only done about 400 geared miles in the last 3 years compared to the thousands on fixed.


----------



## 4F (22 Sep 2009)

I ride either 79.1 (48 x 16) or 70.3 (48 x 18). I have a fixed / fixed hub and will flip the wheel as my mood suits. I live in a rather flat Suffolk and find the above works for me.


----------



## Theseus (22 Sep 2009)

I ride a Pearson Touche 48x18 72" 10 miles each way most days in Edinburgh. Occaisional rides with the CC crew. Last time was about 60 miles round trip. Rode fixed on the Edinburgh to StAndrews ride this year. Surprisingly more preferable to last year when I rode it on my 9sp triple, but that could have been down to wind speed/direction


----------



## palinurus (22 Sep 2009)

70", new to fixed- about six weeks now. Commuting but increasingly taking the longer and hillier route to work.

Now thinking of putting together a fixed TT bike, that's a very new itch.


----------



## tyred (22 Sep 2009)

46 x 18, 27 inch wheels on an old 531 frame. I have a freewheel though.


----------



## Joe24 (22 Sep 2009)

Got a Langdale frame, and the rest were bits i had. 72"(48/18) for normal use. Got a 16t sprocket on the other side(about an 80"gear)
Ride around Nottingham/derbyshire in the hills.

Got a fixed TT bike, its either 48/13(97") or 46/13(95")

Mess around fixed is 48/19(about a 66" gear)

Track bike has 52 something on, only rode that 2 times on the track near me, cant remember what sprockets its got on the back.

Out most days on the Langdale, do about 200mils a week on it.
In the summer i do my clubs evening 10s, and some other local TTs, but they have stopped now.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Sep 2009)

Interesting range of gears so far, hats off to piedwagtail91 on a 63", I grew up in that area and while I understand the need for the smaller gear when climbing, I think my legs would disassemble coming down. Any idea what revs you have achieved? Mine's only a modest 190 rpm but I am a lanky git.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Sep 2009)

Forgot to add, I have a flip flop hub with a freewheel and have never been tempted to use it, it's now a sort of badge of honour, I keep it nice and shiny.


----------



## 4F (22 Sep 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Any idea what revs you have achieved?



About 170 and to be honest I would not want to go any higher than that.


----------



## Joe24 (22 Sep 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Any idea what revs you have achieved?



I shall show off.
Ive done 200rpm on the 72" fixed, and slightly over 200rpm, probably about 205rpm when i used to ride a 65" gear.(46/19 i think it was)


----------



## fossyant (22 Sep 2009)

44 x 16 about 74" - can only get to about 160, but I'm about twice Joe's age.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Sep 2009)

205 rpm, bloody hell! Think thats the fastest I've heard yet, Joe's not a member of the GB track team is he? I'm going to feel aright noggin if he is. Am now interested to find out what a track sprinter does get up to, on saying that though they can't be twiddling that fast on big gears at 40mph so I reckon Joe wins it so far.


----------



## derall (22 Sep 2009)

42 x 16 on 700c, which I think works out at about 70" to 72"ish. Live in the moderately hilly Chilterns and only been riding fixed for about 6 weeks / 1200km. There's a few climbs where I've had to get off and walk, but not as many as I'd imagined. Highest I can go on the descents is about 140rpm, then I'm yanking on the brakes. Being the wrong side of 45, I don't think I'll ever get the suppleness to spin faster.


----------



## Joe24 (22 Sep 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> 205 rpm, bloody hell! Think thats the fastest I've heard yet, Joe's not a member of the GB track team is he? I'm going to feel aright noggin if he is. Am now interested to find out what a track sprinter does get up to, on saying that though they can't be twiddling that fast on big gears at 40mph so I reckon Joe wins it so far.



Thats downhill, but still having to put effort in to keeping going faster, with the 65" gear i used to ride, you just had to go faster, and spin fast as, to keep uyp with people on gears.
No, not on a track team.
I can spin my 72" gear up to 35mph though.
Done it on a sprint on the flat, also down a hill, racing for a sign, with people on gears. Down the hill spinning fast as, then trying to keep as much spinning and speed as i can on the flat, sat just under 35mph though, about 34.5mph on the computer, admittedly.
Not sure what i do on the TT bike, im sure i can spin that one up to a decent speed, but not got a computer on that.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (22 Sep 2009)

i've had just short of 200 revs coming down oakenclogh fell but don't get anywhere near that now.
a couple of clubmates who ride fixed in the winter have had over 200, but they're a good bit younger than me.


----------



## totallyfixed (22 Sep 2009)

As I said before, my excuse is that I am a bit on the lanky side plus with 175's I think 190rpm not too shabby. Want to hit 200 like Joe but it would only have to be for a very few secs. I always think following cars who are not cyclists must think we are totally barmy when they are behind us on a downhill.


----------



## longers (23 Sep 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> I always think following cars who are not cyclists must think we are totally barmy when they are behind us on a downhill.



My mate who follows me home from work when we go the long way thinks I'm barmy when my legs are spinning and I was behind a fixed rider on a hilly audax at the weekend on a descent and a climb and I knew he was barmy. 
There was two and a half thousand metres of climbing in a little under 120k. I was on gears for that one.


----------



## piedwagtail91 (23 Sep 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> I always think following cars who are not cyclists must think we are totally barmy when they are behind us on a downhill.




Thats always at the back of my mind!


----------



## Andy Pandy (23 Sep 2009)

48-17 round a fairly flat Belfast. But thinking of changing to 48-18 as my right knee is starting to trouble me.


----------



## totallyfixed (23 Sep 2009)

Any members riding silly gears in Cornwall? I have to bite the bullet there and take my geared bike.


----------



## colinr (23 Sep 2009)

46-17 (about 71") around Norfolk. Highest RPM I've hit is ~170, had to leave the county to find a big enough downhill for that though.


----------



## Ian H (23 Sep 2009)

I come and go with fixed. This year I've hardly touched it; last year I rode four 600s on it as well as shorter events. Longest on fixed was the 99 PBP. It used to be always 68" (43x17) but end of last year I swapped to an 18 for a hilly ride and haven''t yet turned it round again. I have managed 212rpm (around 42mph) on a long straight descent, but that was around 15 years ago when I was young and in my forties. I do remember that it hurt and sent my pulse higher than any climb.

The frame's a nonedescript 48yr old Holsworth with Dave Marsh forks and handmedown components. I have another old frame waiting to be turned into a winter training bike.


----------



## dave r (23 Sep 2009)

Another Pearson here. Running 44x17, 70 inch, at the moment. Running round Coventry as transport most of the time, also use it for club runs in the winter. The 48x18, 72 inch gear, it came with was fine for round Coventry but a smidge tall for the club runs so the following winter I put a 46 chain ring on it to bring the gearing down to 68 inch, I found that a smidge small so I have recently put it up to 70 inch. I normally ride around 15-20mph and can hit 30-35mph on descents.


----------



## Joe24 (23 Sep 2009)

Ian H said:


> I come and go with fixed. This year I've hardly touched it; last year I rode four 600s on it as well as shorter events. Longest on fixed was the 99 PBP. It used to be always 68" (43x17) but end of last year I swapped to an 18 for a hilly ride and haven''t yet turned it round again.* I have managed 212rpm* (around 42mph) on a long straight descent, but that was around 15 years ago when I was young and in my forties. I do remember that it hurt and sent my pulse higher than any climb.
> 
> The frame's a nonedescript 48yr old Holsworth with Dave Marsh forks and handmedown components. I have another old frame waiting to be turned into a winter training bike.




wheres the bowing down smilie?


----------



## Ian H (23 Sep 2009)

I know a man who claims 225rpm.


----------



## totallyfixed (24 Sep 2009)

Think you have it Ian, 212 AND PBP, now that's a formidable cv in anyone's book.


----------



## Ian H (24 Sep 2009)

Thank-you. I think I'd be hard-pressed to duplicate that rpm now. I have to say that others have done as much and more on fixed. I was riding (on gears) with one such at the weekend.


----------



## xroads (25 Sep 2009)

42x15 (72") on a Peugeot BBT frame with a fixed wheelset I laced/trued myself. It's my daily commuter for the 26 mile round trip to Windsor. Ideal for the commute all year round and have been riding fixed for the past 3 years now. I also have a carbon geared bike but thats for the occasional sunday ride.


----------



## Vikeonabike (26 Sep 2009)

44*16 (74") on my Kona for my 35 mile round trip to work. However I feel the need for some more inches next summer.


----------



## D4VOW (26 Sep 2009)

49-17 (75.7") on my Leader which i use for all road riding around Nottingham.


----------



## Ian H (26 Sep 2009)

Traditionally it would have been roughly 56" for loaded touring, around 62" for winter training, and 72" for summer riding. Bigger gears only for racing. 

For city riding I find mid to high 60s fine. A good rouleur gear.


----------



## palinurus (26 Sep 2009)

Ian H said:


> Traditionally it would have been roughly 56" for loaded touring



That must require some considerable skill on the descents.


----------



## Ian H (26 Sep 2009)

palinurus said:


> That must require some considerable skill on the descents.



Actually I think most people toured with a freewheel, though an old friend of mine says he toured Wales in the 60s on a 56" fixed with his infant daughter on a childseat.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Sep 2009)

Like I said before, a huge range in gearing and the type of terrain you ride doesn't seem to be the over-riding factor, I'm now wondering what does determine the choice. Is it experience, ie lower gears means a smooth turner of the pedals, or is it leg length and longer cranks which mitigate towards a bigger gear. Could it just be about having slow or fast twitch muscles for those fast descents. I think it could be an interesting experiment to test a bunch of fixed riders to find the answer.
I appreciate I'm going slightly off thread but I think it's fascinating when you watch others on fixed in a totally different gear.


----------



## 4F (28 Sep 2009)

I suppose I have always been a grinder rather than a spinner and I find that either 48 x 16 or 48 x 18 off 165 cranks suits best my riding style. The lack of any real hills round here also helps.


----------



## irontam (28 Sep 2009)

Used to be 67.5" (45x18) round hilly Edinburgh, now moved onto 70" (44x17).

I tackle most hills (bar Royal Mile or Arthurs Seat).


----------



## piedwagtail91 (28 Sep 2009)

i was thinking of getting a lightweight stripped down fixed for summer instead of the pompino with pannier rack and bag. i'd probably up the gear to around 70" ish if i ever manage to afford it. The lincolnshire poacher looks good!
http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/acatalog/The_Lincolnshire_Poacher.html


----------



## Joe24 (28 Sep 2009)

If i was in a flatter place, im not sure if i would ride a bigger gear. The gear im in now is fine for everything, although i might go slightly bigger, about a 75/76" gear if i was somewhere really flat.
But i can sprint for things, keep up in chain gangs, and have also been up a 1 in 4 in the 72" gear.
If you cant keep up/ride the hill, then your not fit enough.


----------



## 4F (28 Sep 2009)

piedwagtail91 said:


> i was thinking of getting a lightweight stripped down fixed for summer instead of the pompino with pannier rack and bag. i'd probably up the gear to around 70" ish if i ever manage to afford it. The lincolnshire poacher looks good!
> http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/acatalog/The_Lincolnshire_Poacher.html



Nice lug work, that looks really nice  Time to look in the loft for things to e bay


----------



## paddy01 (28 Sep 2009)

Blimey, I'm already feeling a little deficcient in the gearing department and the chainring + bolts haven't even been delivered yet 

For my first dabble with an SS (see here - http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=44568 )

I've plumped for a 36 x 16 = 56 inch gear.

The logic being:

1. It's my first Singlespeed.
2. Devon is very hilly.
3. It's mainly just for bimbling about when I ride with the wife or friends.


----------



## Ian H (28 Sep 2009)

It'll certainly teach you to pedal. I find my current 64" gets up nearly everything and down as well. But you'll be spinning a little faster. 

Are you a Dynamo?


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2009)

For my first week fixed I rode 70" - 44 x 17 but on the run in town I was too top speed limited (my leg speed) and it was hard work chasing road bikes. Although, that gearing just about got me up one of the local climbs home (training run route). For the work route I switched it to the 74" (44 x 16) and that's fine - flat speed is from 21-25, so it's in road bike range, but after 23 mph it get's very hard work....

I don't have Joe's young legs, so after about 110 rpm on the flat I've got no gain.... on a road bike I'd shove it in a big gear and go.....

I do like fixed loads - just great for work. Simple, no messing. Hard work to ride it, then yes..... wasn't looking after anything easy....

I resisted it for years - one of my club mates was a fixed guy - came in top 5 on hill climbs in the late 80's locally on his fixed - I thought no chance, it's too hilly....


----------



## paddy01 (28 Sep 2009)

Ian H said:


> It'll certainly teach you to pedal. I find my current 64" gets up nearly everything and down as well. But you'll be spinning a little faster.
> 
> Are you a Dynamo?



I've never measured my natural cadence but on observation alone I think I might be slightly higher pedal speed. In fact leg speed is something I've be working on a bit so it might be no bad thing.

I don't expect to be averaging any more than 13 to 14mph on it at the very most, and that would be a cadence of around 80rpm which I understand isn't all that high?


----------



## Joe24 (28 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> I don't have Joe's young legs, so after about 110 rpm on the flat I've got no gain.... on a road bike I'd shove it in a big gear and go.....



On sunday, i was going for a sprint for the cafe, side by side, just getting the edge on the guy next to me on gears, and we were doing 30something
So my legs were spinning a decent amount, and i did beat him!
In the chain gang, its great, can soon get spinning.
All about suppleness, and being fit, being confident aswell, and being relaxed. It might come to you fossy, you should find you get more confident, just push yourself abit.
Im doing the club hill climb on sunday, and Monsel hill climb aswell, just got to send off my entry. Gearing down for monsel, but for the club one, someone said to me, "id gear down to about 66 inch, but seen as its you Joe, stay in 72inch"
Then got the freewheel contest after, taking the chain off the sprocket for that.


----------



## totallyfixed (29 Sep 2009)

paddy01 said:


> I've never measured my natural cadence but on observation alone I think I might be slightly higher pedal speed. In fact leg speed is something I've be working on a bit so it might be no bad thing.
> 
> I don't expect to be averaging any more than 13 to 14mph on it at the very most, and that would be a cadence of around 80rpm which I understand isn't all that high?



Looking at where you originate from I can well understand the average speed, but you are correct, 80rpm is a nice easy cadence I would think for most. Unless you spend a lot of time on the brakes you have to be doing far higher cadences on some of those downhills around there?


----------



## bonker (29 Sep 2009)

I ride a Bowery 42x17 ( I notice this gear is a bit heavier than most on this thread??) all year for the last year. I'm a triathlete so used it to toughen me up for an Ironman ( it worked) Ride my Pearson on a Sunday with my sons and for races. The fixed is great and for the very first time a couple of weeks ago I managed the steepest hill I know locally. Says 20% at the bottom but has a couple of twists which have got to be more than that.

I'm an old git so it proves a fixed will go up anywhere ( not sure my knees will thank me though)


----------



## Ian H (29 Sep 2009)

paddy01 said:


> I've never measured my natural cadence but on observation alone I think I might be slightly higher pedal speed. In fact leg speed is something I've be working on a bit so it might be no bad thing.
> 
> I don't expect to be averaging any more than 13 to 14mph on it at the very most, and that would be a cadence of around 80rpm which I understand isn't all that high?



Doesn't answer the question though - are you a Dynamo? Meaning a member of CS Dynamo, your local club.


----------



## paddy01 (29 Sep 2009)

Ian H said:


> Doesn't answer the question though - are you a Dynamo? Meaning a member of CS Dynamo, your local club.




Ahhhh, the mist clears.. And the answer being, no.

I do see them out and about regularly but have yet to pluck up the gumption to join them on a club run to see how I get on.


----------



## andylaw79 (1 Oct 2009)

I ride this







around Blackpool and the Fylde coast it's pretty flat round here so 42 x 16 (65.3 according to Sheldon) does me nicely as I'm usually into a 15mph+ headwind most mornings.


----------



## Ian H (1 Oct 2009)

paddy01 said:


> Ahhhh, the mist clears.. And the answer being, no.
> 
> I do see them out and about regularly but have yet to pluck up the gumption to join them on a club run to see how I get on.



http://www.csdynamo.org.uk/

No personal interest - I'm in Exeter Wheelers - though the local clubs do co-operate in running club events.


----------



## GrahamG (1 Oct 2009)

I'm in Bristol, plenty of hills but they can be optional if you ride out onto the levels or head north. Ride fixed mostly for commuting and winter riding tending to do no more than 50-80 miles a week at the moment but as the geared bike gets retired for the autumn/winter period that will increase. 
Have done a few 100+ mile rides fixed and seem to have settled at a 68/69" gear for all round use - when I was heavier/less fit I'd ride a 65" for commuting/general utility use but that's just a bit too spinny.

*edit - all this has been on a shonky peugeot conversion but I'm soon to take delivery of a custom Hewitt audax frame with track ends that all the bits will be transferred over to. Also expecting imminent completion of the refurb/respray of a late 50's Bates road/path frame which will be fitted with 27" wheels but mostly new parts that shouldn't look too alien on a classic old frame.


----------



## BigOrangeTwin (7 Oct 2009)

i'm on 48 x 19, which according to Sheldon is 67", or 70" if you believe the manufacturer. I run fixed/fixed and have an 18 tooth sprocket (70" or 72"?) on the other side for when I'm in a hurry. Both perfect for London.

BoT


----------



## totallyfixed (7 Oct 2009)

Hi there BOT, I take it you live in London? I'm fascinated to know how many fixed riders ride without brakes and if so why? I know it's possible to do fancy things without brakes but for us country bumkins coming to a rapid stop from over 35mph just aint going to cut it without some serious rubber application. I've heard it said that to be "cool" you have to lose the brakes. If this is true then I would like to issue an invitation to any London fixed riders to come out to the sticks and show me how it's done. Good to hear from you, it seems most of you in the smoke are on the London fixed site, I've had a look at it but don't understand half of what is said - must be getting old!


----------



## Greenbank (8 Oct 2009)

I use 67" (46x18 on 25mm tyres) all the time thanks to apathy.

It's fine for my 8 mile commute (flat), good for undulating Audaxes (in Herts/Essex/Cambs), hilly 100km training rides (Surrey Hills) or long hilly Audaxes with lots of hills (Chepstow to Menai and back). I also did London-Edinburgh-London on it this year.

Only up to 185rpm so far, so still have to master my spin-fu.

Last time I used the geared bike was for an exceptionally hilly ride. 5390m climbing in 300km.


----------



## BigOrangeTwin (8 Oct 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Hi there BOT, I take it you live in London? I'm fascinated to know how many fixed riders ride without brakes and if so why? I know it's possible to do fancy things without brakes but for us country bumkins coming to a rapid stop from over 35mph just aint going to cut it without some serious rubber application. I've heard it said that to be "cool" you have to lose the brakes. If this is true then I would like to issue an invitation to any London fixed riders to come out to the sticks and show me how it's done. Good to hear from you, it seems most of you in the smoke are on the London fixed site, I've had a look at it but don't understand half of what is said - must be getting old!



Yep, In London. It can get a bit parochial over on that site you mention so don't go there much aside from some excellent info.

From my observations, more fixed riders in London have brakes than not. Even most of the couriers that lurk around outside my office. 

I think there's probably a relationship between the size of the gear and ease of leg-braking. You see lots of London fixed guys weighting up the front wheel (hence the bullhorn bars) to take some pressure off the resistance on the upstroke (make sense?) and to allow the rear to skid and in order to slow down and stop quicker. The really experienced riders hop the rear through a series of little skids which enhances control. 

Either way, I'm clearly not "cool" as have retained both front and back brakes! A decision vindicated by a couple of full blown emergency stops from about 25 mph where I locked the rear. I dunno, just can't face rush hour traffic without stoppers.

BoT


----------



## 4F (8 Oct 2009)

BigOrangeTwin said:


> Either way, I'm clearly not "cool" as have retained both front and back brakes! A decision vindicated by a couple of full blown emergency stops from about 25 mph where I locked the rear. I dunno, just can't face rush hour traffic without stoppers.
> BoT



Got to agree with that. I would rather be alive than cool and although I have rarely had to use the back brake I would rather it be there just in case.


----------



## phil120867 (8 Oct 2009)

46x15 which I think is around 82'' on a 531 fixie conversion with bulls /tri bars. 38 mile commute 2wice a week form Edenbridge in Kent to Crawley, Sussex averaging about 18mph on mostly flat B roads. I did have a 42 on the front but my cadence was up round the 90 - 100 rpm which was too fast. I may go back to that 42x15 in the winter because of the wind/ rain. I use all 3 brakes (back pedal and rim x2) all the time, and I would never do anything else


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Oct 2009)

Well, we are covering a lot of territory in these posts and gears to go with it, really goes to show riding fixed isn't that strange after all. Anyone checking, what areas have we not had replies from??? How about most extreme, north south east and west, counts me out as I'm bang in the middle. Also where are all the fixed femmes?


----------



## Ian H (9 Oct 2009)

Well I'm West, as in Devon. It doesn't seem extreme to me.


----------



## 4F (9 Oct 2009)

You cannot get much more East than me. The north Sea is only a mile away


----------



## Greenbank (11 Oct 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Well, we are covering a lot of territory in these posts and gears to go with it, really goes to show riding fixed isn't that strange after all. Anyone checking, what areas have we not had replies from??? How about most extreme, north south east and west, counts me out as I'm bang in the middle.



I'm in SW London but I've done Putney to Cambridge and back many a time. I've also gone North West up to Chalfont and then (The Severn Across 400 Audax) over to Chepstow (via Stow-In-The-Wold and Tewkesbury) and then back via Malmesbury and Membury.

Separately I've done the Bryan Chapman 600 Audax (Chepstow to Menai and back via Snowdonia), so that's quite a bit of Wales covered. 

I've also done Putney to North Berwick (via Cheshunt, Lincoln, Thorne, Coxwold, Alston, Longtown, Eskdalemuir, Dalkeith, North Berwick). That was a 3 day warm up to doing Cheshunt to Dalkeith and back in 5 days on London-Edinburgh-London 1400km Audax. That's bits of the midlands and North East done.

Dorking to Hackney (via Box Hill) and then the Dun Run out to Dunwich in Suffolk, and back to Putney (to make it into a 400km ride). That covers the South of East Anglia.

Putney (up to Cambridge and back) then down to Royal Tunbridge Wells then Bethersden for the start of the Flattest Possible 300 Audax around Kent (down to Hythe, Rye, Bethersden, Frant, Rye, Hythe and back to Bethersden). South East. Yep.

All of that was on 67" fixed.

Only done the SW (Putney to Honiton) on the geared bike. Also took gears for the Peak District (Sutton Coldfield to Holmfirth and back as a 300km "Grimpeur" Audax).

So we need someone from the Midlands and North West, the South West and most of Scotland.


----------



## Ian H (11 Oct 2009)

Ian H said:


> Well I'm West, as in Devon. It doesn't seem extreme to me.



Well, okay, _South_ west, as in Devon.


And I drag the fixed as far as Cornwall.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Oct 2009)

Confession from me Ian, I take the geared bike when I go to cornwall cos I KNOW I can't make it up some of those hills, on saying that I'm bowing down to Greenbank, that's some riding! I am truly humbled.


----------



## Ian H (11 Oct 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Confession from me Ian, I take the geared bike when I go to cornwall cos I KNOW I can't make it up some of those hills, on saying that I'm bowing down to Greenbank, that's some riding! I am truly humbled.




You can make it up _any_ hill on fixed, because a fixed always has an extra, 24 inch gear. In fact, once you know about it, you can use the 24 inch gear even when you haven't got the bike with you.


----------



## Greenbank (12 Oct 2009)

totallyfixed said:


> Confession from me Ian, I take the geared bike when I go to cornwall cos I KNOW I can't make it up some of those hills, on saying that I'm bowing down to Greenbank, that's some riding! I am truly humbled.



The one time I aimed the bike towards Cornwall I took the geared bike and only got as far as Honiton before I gave up (demoralised, tired and wet, and 3 hours behind schedule). I'd hoped to finish it and decide whether I should try it again on fixed (I probably will anyway). Dartmoor seems the worst of it but I don't mind prolonged 10% climbs on fixed (at least once they're done).

67" means I can get up most hills and it doesn't make it too silly on the descents. The gear needed for me to ride up the Devil's Staircase (25%) would be far too silly to ride the rest of the 300km ride that it's part of, so I get as far up as I can (30 yards or so) and then walk the rest (there are several people walking their geared bikes up it too).

There are plenty of far stronger, more accomplished, more audacious fixed riders than me.


----------



## rogerzilla (12 Oct 2009)

70" here (48 x 18 on 700c or 41 x 15 on 26 x 1.35). It's lumpier in north Wiltshire than in London, but a 1 in 6 hill is doable provided it's short enough to run up a bit of an oxygen debt.

Next year it will all change - the 700c bike will have an S3X hub with 48 x 15, so that's 85" direct drive, 63" and 53". Should make mixed terrain a lot easier. 48 x 14 would have been better, since it would give me my TT gear of 91" and some slightly nicer cruising gears, but at the moment the 14T 1/8" sprocket doesn't seem to be coming over.


----------

